# I Think I Might Be.......*UPDATE PG3* OMG!!!!!



## natasha82

a tiney tiny bit pregnant? :wacko:

I did a Superdrug HPT yesterday with FMU at 10dpo and it came up with a pink line straightaway. Even my BF could see it but he said wait and see what happens. He didn't want us to get our hopes up.

Did another one today with FMU, so 11dpo and the pink line is stronger today. I started crying i just can't believe it, i was starting to think maybe something was wrong with one of us. My bf had a little tear in his eye but said lets try a CB digital just to make sure lol. I told him you dont get a pink line if you're not pregnant usually.

So just got back with 2 CB digitals but as i keep peeing all the time i'm gonna try and hold it for a couple of hrs, then test. It says on the packet if its before your missed period to use FMU? Do you think it will still work or shall i just wait till tomorrow morning?

I just keep smiling to myself but also thinking is this for real?


----------



## Geegees

Why don't you try one now then use the other for the morning? 

Whispered congratulations!


----------



## Babydance

wait 4 hours between pees, do it today! ive never used a digi with fmu lol fingers crossed xxx


----------



## natasha82

Geegees said:


> Why don't you try one now then use the other for the morning?
> 
> Whispered congratulations!

LOL i cant do it now because i only had a pee an hour ago. I'm gonna try and wait a couple more hrs at least then i will test. :thumbup:


----------



## SHump76

If you've got two, just hold it as long as you can and do one.
You can always save the second for FMU. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## natasha82

Babydance said:


> wait 4 hours between pees, do it today! ive never used a digi with fmu lol fingers crossed xxx

Ok i will try my best to wait another 3 hrs, OMG this is gonna be hard lol.


----------



## zozarini

AHHHHHH Natasha I could pee myself for you. I realise i dont know you but just got so excited for you.

do it now..do it now!!!..DO IT!! xxxxxx


----------



## paula181

Good luck hun:dance: 

xx


----------



## natasha82

zozarini said:


> AHHHHHH Natasha I could pee myself for you. I realise i dont know you but just got so excited for you.
> 
> do it now..do it now!!!..DO IT!! xxxxxx

LOL Thank you i just can't believe it yet, not until i do this CB Digital. I cant do it yet cos i have only held my pee for just over an hr. Oh i'm scared and excited all at the same time.


----------



## Mrsctobe

congrats x


----------



## zozarini

I know its like you want to know for sure so you can be excited without fearing there will be disappointment.

Positive thinking. Highly unlikely if you have had 2 positive it will be a negative.

right..inform us asap!! xx


----------



## slurpie

Sounds very promising!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrsctobe

If you have a positive test weather its bold or faint your pregnant )
I never got a bold test when i was pregnant with my Little girls even though i was late. always was faint positive x


----------



## sbl

Sounds good to me!!
Congrats!!
:hugs:


----------



## helen0381

Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## natasha82

zozarini said:


> I know its like you want to know for sure so you can be excited without fearing there will be disappointment.
> 
> Positive thinking. Highly unlikely if you have had 2 positive it will be a negative.
> 
> right..inform us asap!! xx

I know right. I am a little excited but just can't believe it yet. I will inform you all as soon as i have taken the test. Hoping to take it around 3pm?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Well, it's possible it'll come back saying yes but I remember when I was pregnant with my son I got 4 positives with 2 clearblues and 2 answer tests and a no on a digi. I was 12-14dpo. At 16dpo I got a yes on a digi. So it can take some time. I was 3 weeks and 3 days when I got the yes.


----------



## natasha82

Mrsctobe said:


> If you have a positive test weather its bold or faint your pregnant )
> I never got a bold test when i was pregnant with my Little girls even though i was late. always was faint positive x

Yeah i think the lines were fairly good for 10 & 11dpo? BF just wants to be certain but i am pretty sure i am, ive never ever had a line before.


----------



## natasha82

trulybl3ssed said:


> Well, it's possible it'll come back saying yes but I remember when I was pregnant with my son I got 4 positives with 2 clearblues and 2 answer tests and a no on a digi. I was 12-14dpo. At 16dpo I got a yes on a digi. So it can take some time. I was 3 weeks and 3 days when I got the yes.

Thanks yes i know it may come back not pregnant, i'll just tell myself its too early. I am exactly 3 wks today if i am pregnant going by LMP, so early days.


----------



## Mrsctobe

natasha82 said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> If you have a positive test weather its bold or faint your pregnant )
> I never got a bold test when i was pregnant with my Little girls even though i was late. always was faint positive x
> 
> Yeah i think the lines were fairly good for 10 & 11dpo? BF just wants to be certain but i am pretty sure i am, ive never ever had a line before.Click to expand...

Yeah its good to get a faint positive 10/11dpo but i always waited till my period was a couple days late to test. x


----------



## Geegees

I'm TOO excited for you!!!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

natasha82 said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's possible it'll come back saying yes but I remember when I was pregnant with my son I got 4 positives with 2 clearblues and 2 answer tests and a no on a digi. I was 12-14dpo. At 16dpo I got a yes on a digi. So it can take some time. I was 3 weeks and 3 days when I got the yes.
> 
> Thanks yes i know it may come back not pregnant, i'll just tell myself its too early. I am exactly 3 wks today if i am pregnant going by LMP, so early days.Click to expand...

Yea so it could be still too early but I'm wishing you the best! :thumbup:


----------



## natasha82

OK I could only hold my pee for 2 and a half hrs. So i thought oh well if it says not pregnant then so be it.

Well it only bloody says pregnant 1-2 weeks omg i am in flippin shock. I burst into tears and then walked around saying omg omg omg! Can't believe it we only dtd once this month!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1033.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 68









DSCF1034.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 57


----------



## emmalou233

Congratulations :) xxxx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

CONGRATS! I've been noticing a lot of girls saying that lately!! They only did it once and got pregnant. Sometimes less is best :) 

God bless you and hh9m!


----------



## caity86

congrats hon :) happy and healthy 9 months to u and little bump :) xxxxx


----------



## zozarini

YIPEEEE!! OMG great news. So pleased for you. I cant wait til its me and I will have the exact same reaction i bet.

Great new dolly xx


----------



## LaineB

CONGRATSSSSS!!!!!!! Awesome news!!!!


----------



## babybeegurl

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Even though im mega jealous of you, and im still super happy. Got a big beaming smile on face at work hee hee xxxx

WELL DONE SWIMMERS!!!!!


----------



## SHump76

YAY!!! OMG. Congrats!!!

:dance:
:yipee:


----------



## ellie27

Big congrats!!

Off to the first trimester you go!!


----------



## joeybrooks

WOW, congrats, so chuffed for you!!!! All the best xo.


----------



## littleone2010

congrats xxxx


----------



## Geegees

brilliant!!! congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lushgirl84

BIG congratulations hunni :)


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

:yipee::wohoo: Congrats x.


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations!!!

I was silently stalking because I had false positives on superdrug, and so hoped that it was the real deal for you, I am so, so so pleased for you! Restores my faith in superdrug anyway!


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: congratulations 

xx


----------



## Ella

Congratulations hun! :yipee:


----------



## Leslie735

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Charlie_x

wooo congrats hunnie so please for you xx


----------



## Iwant2beamum

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## natasha82

Wow thank you so much everyone for the well wishes and congratulations. I logged off after i put the update and went to see me best friend who is 24 wks pregnant, to tell her my news. :happydance:

I am still in shock and can't quite believe this. I just want to wish all you ladies who have given me some great advice during my time on here, lots and lots of stick baby dust. :dust::dust::dust:

Don't give up hope and remember it only takes one time for it to happen, so don't wear yourselves out dtd every single day. Oh and one thing i did different after sex was to put a pillow under my pelvis and hips and laid down for 20 mins before getting up. Not sure if that made any difference, who knows :shrug:

Good luck everyone and hope to see you all with me in the first trimester soon, Natasha xxx :kiss:


----------



## natasha82

babybeegurl said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Even though im mega jealous of you, and im still super happy. Got a big beaming smile on face at work hee hee xxxx
> 
> WELL DONE SWIMMERS!!!!!

Oooh thank you so much, your time will come soon hunnie i'm sure, good luck and lots of :dust::dust: to you xxx


----------



## Geegees

You need to change your thingy... your not TTC anymore!!! :D


----------



## Mommyagain

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sarasparra

Massive Congratulations \\:D/


----------



## charbaby

Arhhh congrats xxx


----------



## FayA

congratulations! really hope we all see our BFP's soon as well : ) xxx


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Gooo :spermy::spermy: "s!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## geckorachel

awwww congratulations!!! This nearly made me cry!!! So happy for you! I cant wait to see two pink lines or the words! xxxx


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jen_xx

AWESOME!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## natasha82

geckorachel said:


> awwww congratulations!!! This nearly made me cry!!! So happy for you! I cant wait to see two pink lines or the words! xxxx

Ahh thank you so much. It seems to happen when you least expect it, stay hopeful and i hope to see you very soon in first trimester. :dust:


----------



## geckorachel

natasha82 said:


> geckorachel said:
> 
> 
> awwww congratulations!!! This nearly made me cry!!! So happy for you! I cant wait to see two pink lines or the words! xxxx
> 
> Ahh thank you so much. It seems to happen when you least expect it, stay hopeful and i hope to see you very soon in first trimester. :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks :) I cant wait to be back in the first trimester :) fingers crossed this time xxxxx


----------



## Unbridled

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations, hun. :flower:


----------



## lauzie84

congrats x


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats :baby:


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations! Happy and Healthy 9 months! x


----------



## future_numan

congratulations x


----------



## guest2003

oh my god, congrats natasha!!!!! I havent been on in a while!!!!!

AF is 2 days late for me now too and im afraid to test eeek


----------



## teal

Congratulations xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congratsx


----------



## MiniMomOfMany

Congratulations!


----------



## msblack32

Congratulations


----------



## cherryglitter

only took us the once too, congratulations hun!x


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------

